# fire power 2230 stove?



## big_fish (Oct 17, 2008)

We have a firepower 2230 air tight stove(furnace-w/termostat controled blower)been using it for 3 yrs I have searched theinternet but cant seem to find anything on it  now when we got it the fellow said it was about 10 yrs old he used it the first 2 yrs but was to much work (he was 73 when I bought it from him) has anyone ever heard of this stove or know anything about it thanks


----------

